# Hi from Bloomington MN



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello prbygenny! Welcome to the HF! Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome, I just joined also.
I am from Cannon Falls Mn. About 45 min from you. Nice to see another Minnesotan.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats so cool that you are in Cannon Falls! That is actually where I am moving my horse from!! My mom is also looking for a new place to keep her horse in Cannon, do you do any boarding? LOL My mom works at the clinic.What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hellooo


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

prby~ I live close to you too. I'm in SSP. Is Hastings too far for boarding? I believe it's about 25 minutes from you. My parents live in Hastings. Their neighbor does boarding and she has a GREAT place!! I'm telling you she's got everything! She has an indoor cover-all arena with great sand footing, a HUGE round-pen, great big pastures, tons of trails and she regularly takes everyone to the park for over-night trail rides. She does box or pasture boarding. She's super nice and there's always someone around that will go on a trail ride with you. I can give you more info if you're interested.


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> Thats so cool that you are in Cannon Falls! That is actually where I am moving my horse from!! My mom is also looking for a new place to keep her horse in Cannon, do you do any boarding? LOL My mom works at the clinic.What kind of riding do you do?


I dont do any boarding. I wish I had the room. I am free leasing shesmyshadows horse and keeping it here. There is a lady named Tammy that has a nice boarding facility. Indoor arena and outdoors. The place is off hwy 52 on cty rd 24. Let me know and I can pm her number.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I would love more info. from both you and SMS, on any places that you know of that are nice and don't cost an arm and a leg. lol.
No Hastings is not to far for me. I am driving to Cannon Falls 3-5 times a week right now so Just about anything closer would be an improvement. Thanks for the help I am loving this site!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Jazzy, Poptart,Gingerrr and all who have made me feel very welcome!


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you get the info on the stables? It's be so fun if you ended up going to HHH Stables.  Farmers and I could rent horses and go riding with you. That's another great thing about their stables. There are horses that you can rent-if she knows you can ride.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got it now, I will email her right away!! That would be so cool!


----------

